# User and PICTURE SEARCH



## DV2 (Aug 6, 2005)

Add on a search enging allowing the users to find users AND PICTURES instead of running like crazy through the +100 page user list ^^;


----------



## ryokukitsune (Aug 7, 2005)

i second the motion. a little bit more than in depth than the FA1.0  when we had to type in "find X" maybe allow wildcards or exact searches or multiple searches (the google the FA aproch where a keyword would load a page full of FA users as aposed to thumbnails which suck bandwith...)


----------



## Pico (Aug 7, 2005)

It would be nice to have a separate search for users and images.  Most people didn't know they were supposed to type "find" before a keyword if they wanted to look for images, and a separate search box would help eliminate all ambiguity.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 7, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> It would be nice to have a separate search for users and images.  Most people didn't know they were supposed to type "find" before a keyword if they wanted to look for images, and a separate search box would help eliminate all ambiguity.



Yeah, I only found out about "find" yesterday. Heh.

Many of FA's features were not documented well before. We're going to fix that when FA comes back up -- hopefully having it *all* done by the time it comes up. If not, it'll be done shortly thereafter.


----------



## Shadou (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow I never knew that either though I was only there a few days before it closed lol


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 7, 2005)

_(02 cents, as ever)_


			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> Yeah, I only found out about "find" yesterday. Heh.


Nope. Didn't know about that, either... :roll:

Do hope that existing "find" feature doesn't do a %string% scan on every submission title. Probably safe to kiss goodbye to a large chunk of your CPU and disk activity should that be more widely known/clearly implemented when FA2 goes live. :?

Plenty of ways in which to implement smarter searching, with more functionality and less drain on resources than that.
e.g. second response to Nobu, half-way down http://forums.artfu.net/viewtopic.php?p=2590&highlight=#2590 ; for filename, keyword, etc., searches.
Compounding with a username search should be relatively trivial to implement.

_*reads other threads*_. Comments re. Google style searching/presentation sound kinda neat (even though I personally still use altavista for image searching ).



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> Many of FA's features were not documented well before. We're going to fix that when FA comes back up -- hopefully having it *all* done by the time it comes up. If not, it'll be done shortly thereafter.


Is that not a task which could be done in parallel with ongoing development, as a "FAQ on features" screen/whatever?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 7, 2005)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is, and that's something I will be helping out with.


----------



## Suule (Aug 7, 2005)

Funny thing is... I knew about the search feature.. that's why all my images had keywords. 

FA2 should have a nice manual with the features documented ( I still don't know how to customize my page totally )


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 7, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Yes it is, and that's something I will be helping out with.


thx, 'yena 



			
				Suule said:
			
		

> Funny thing is... I knew about the search feature.. that's why all my images had keywords.
> 
> FA2 should have a nice manual with the features documented ( I still don't know how to customize my page totally )


"Page customization"? Hrrr... that's definitely another one on the list, although it was made somewhat "easier" towards the end of FA1.

I'm still personally using SA as a benchmark for ease-of-use and functionality of various features, though...


----------

